# Kilz over creosote



## Skypilot (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi, newbie here. We have a building that used exposed telephone poles for the main roof support beams. When first entering the building,the smell is strong. We sprayed 1 coat of oil-based Kilz, then rolled a second coat on most of the poles. This lessened the smell. Then we had to put the project on hold for several months. We recently noticed brown staining soaking through the white Kilz on some of them, at the bottom, as if the creosote was still somewhat liquid. Is there a better coating that we can apply onto the Kilz that will contain the creosote and prevent it from outgassing?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

Skypilot:

If it were me, I would see if I could buy round aluminum heating ducts that are the right size or a little bigger than the poles. I know that you can get 3 and 4 inch aluminum and galvanized ducts that clip together along their length and slide into one another lengthwise. I'd see if there's something similar for 12 inch ducts (or whatever size your poles are).


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

A vapor barrier forming product like shellac, or synthetic shellac primer should work better. I'm assuming your talking about an interior, climate controlled area.


----------



## cdaniels (Dec 27, 2012)

BIN primer is shellac based and is the best odor blocking primer on the market, IMHO. Also a really good stain killer.


----------



## Queef (Jan 26, 2014)

BIN or Coverstain. Kilz is inferior by comparison.


----------



## ric knows paint (Oct 26, 2011)

Skypilot said:


> Hi, newbie here. We have a building that used exposed telephone poles for the main roof support beams. When first entering the building,the smell is strong. We sprayed 1 coat of oil-based Kilz, then rolled a second coat on most of the poles. This lessened the smell. Then we had to put the project on hold for several months. We recently noticed brown staining soaking through the white Kilz on some of them, at the bottom, as if the creosote was still somewhat liquid. Is there a better coating that we can apply onto the Kilz that will contain the creosote and prevent it from outgassing?


Hey Sky,

It isn't that the creosote was still somewhat liquid, it's just that the solvents in the oil base kilz "re-wet" the creosote - Don't use Cover-Stain either, an oil base coating will just continue to draw creosote to the surface. A latex primer, sealer, stain killer will work fine blocking the bleeding creosote, but as JMays (and others said), BIN Pigmented Shellac will work better at sealing in the odor. BIN should work fine since Creosote is kind of a resin by-product, (think knot hole sealing), but I'd still conduct a test patch before committing to the entire job. Good luck.


----------



## Skypilot (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: duct cover....*



Nestor_Kelebay said:


> Skypilot:
> 
> If it were me, I would see if I could buy round aluminum heating ducts that are the right size or a little bigger than the poles. I know that you can get 3 and 4 inch aluminum and galvanized ducts that clip together along their length and slide into one another lengthwise. I'd see if there's something similar for 12 inch ducts (or whatever size your poles are).



Hi, Nestor
We had considered that, but the poles are of such irregular widths (from 8 to 24") that it would look like a hodgepodge of shapes. We can't get to the tops of them, so they'd all have to be slit lengthwise and spread out. We considered just making forms and sheetrocking the smell in, but the ceiling would be too low and it would look weird.

Anyway, thanks for the suggestion!

don


----------



## Skypilot (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: BIN Primer*



Red Dog said:


> BIN primer is shellac based and is the best odor blocking primer on the market, IMHO. Also a really good stain killer.


Hi, Red Dog,
Painting is my worst DIY skill and I know nothing about the various type paints, stains, etc. Is BIN the brand name? Where does one find it? We're in the Tucson, Arizona area. Is it available all over? Is it oil-based?

Thanks for your suggestion!!

don


----------



## Skypilot (Jun 30, 2015)

ric knows paint said:


> Hey Sky,
> 
> It isn't that the creosote was still somewhat liquid, it's just that the solvents in the oil base kilz "re-wet" the creosote - Don't use Cover-Stain either, an oil base coating will just continue to draw creosote to the surface. A latex primer, sealer, stain killer will work fine blocking the bleeding creosote, but as JMays (and others said), BIN Pigmented Shellac will work better at sealing in the odor. BIN should work fine since Creosote is kind of a resin by-product, (think knot hole sealing), but I'd still conduct a test patch before committing to the entire job. Good luck.




Hi, Ric

Now, that all makes sense! :thumbsup:
So, where can we find the BIN Pigmented Shellac? Is that water-cleanup or mineral spirits?

Many thanks for the great answer!!!!

don


----------



## CyrusR (Mar 16, 2015)

Skypilot said:


> Hi, Ric
> 
> Now, that all makes sense! :thumbsup:
> So, where can we find the BIN Pigmented Shellac? Is that water-cleanup or mineral spirits?
> ...


 http://www.rustoleum.com/en/product...sser/primer-sealers/b-i-n-shellac-base-primer

It's a Zinsser brand product, available almost everywhere paint is sold. It's alcohol-based, and cleans up with alcohol or ammonia. The vapors are flammable and literally overpowering, so be careful, but they do dissipate extremely fast, and you can paint over it in an hour or less.


----------



## cdaniels (Dec 27, 2012)

Skypilot said:


> Hi, Red Dog,
> Painting is my worst DIY skill and I know nothing about the various type paints, stains, etc. Is BIN the brand name? Where does one find it? We're in the Tucson, Arizona area. Is it available all over? Is it oil-based?
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion!!
> ...


He is correctamundo!!! It dries extremely fast and can be hard to work with until you glide into the learning curve, even after that it can be a pain but it does what it is supposed to which is getting to be extremely
rare nowadays


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

One correction it's shellac based not alcohol. Will not clean-up with water or mineral spirits.


----------



## nibbles (Dec 3, 2015)

I had a major creosote issue in my home and i hired professionals to use a product called Creoshield. Its the same peopke that make Enviroshield. Stuff is expensive but it seems to really help and emits very low VOCs. Product has been around for about ten years now. Like I said, it isn't cheap! But if you want to get rid of the smell I would look into this stuff


----------



## dean1985 (Jul 7, 2020)

nibbles said:


> I had a major creosote issue in my home and i hired professionals to use a product called Creoshield. Its the same peopke that make Enviroshield. Stuff is expensive but it seems to really help and emits very low VOCs. Product has been around for about ten years now. Like I said, it isn't cheap! But if you want to get rid of the smell I would look into this stuff


Hello,
Do you recall who you hired to apply Creoshield? I've done a decent amount of Googling, and I'm not getting much for results.
Thanks!!


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

nibbles has not logged back onto the site since the day that post was created.


----------



## starlighterheights (2 mo ago)

Yeah but this thread helped me tremendously ... Ty to all !!!


----------



## Joyauburn (2 mo ago)

starlighterheights said:


> Yeah but this thread helped me tremendously ... Ty to all !!!


 What did you end up doing/using?


----------

